# My birdsss



## joseph (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm back after a very long time &#55357;&#56836;

And guess what?? I'm back with some parrots!! At the moment I own 2 pairs of budgies, 4 pairs of parrotlets and 2 pairs of lovebirds.

It's been already about 5 months when I Began to buy pairs time by time and ended up of 8 pairs which I am really proud and happy of &#55357;&#56838;

I have 2 pairs of parrotlets with 5 and 7 eggs but both only with 1 egg fertile each, but it may be because it's their first time and the 2 pairs of lovebirds with 5 eggs ( 3 already hatched other 2 are fertile - photos below ) and the other with 5 eggs (1 hatch, 3 others are fertile and 1 not fertile )

Well I think that I told you all my history hahaha.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome back to the forums and congrats on your lovebird chicks! 
Seeing your little ones is bringing back good memories from when one of my pairs had their chicks, only mine were green series lovies and had the orange downy feathers.
I have 5 fischer's and 1 blue masked lovebird. 

Good luck with all your breeding pairs and keep the pictures coming. I'd love to see your parrotlets as well!


----------



## joseph (Feb 6, 2008)

I will post photos tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome back joseph....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your lovebirds are so cute. I have three lovebirds and one of them looks like your lighter colored one. 

Welcome back and please do share more pictures!*


----------



## joseph (Feb 6, 2008)

So here are my other pairs. There is one pair of budgies which I couldn't take a pic though.

I have to ask what toys should I use so that they don' t chew them!! I am tired of buy them toys and they ruin them lol.


----------



## joseph (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful pictures.

All your birds need toys and/or perches they can chew on and "destroy".  This helps alleviate boredom as well as keeping their beak healthy. Giving them shredding toys and branches that are non-toxic to budgies is one of the best thing you can do for them.

Essentials for a Great Cage: http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=31719*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You sure have a beautiful flock, this is the first time I see an albino parrotlet!
Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Aww they are all beauties! I love the parrotletts


----------



## joseph (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I forgot to share this pair of lovebirds


----------

